# Should i even waste my time?



## jbone3652 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok guys i got a smoking deal on a 9'x24 reverse flow smoker. I literally got the smoker for $300 dollars, the smoker has no cart or wheels. I got a bid for a very basic trailer for it $1500, for a cart with wheels $900.  I do own a rebel 28 smoker, i just restored the entire smoker. I have always had a passion for stick burners since thats what i started on. I also thought about selling it, so $1800 invested do you think i could get my money back and make some? I also wanna keep it since it will be convenient and easy to move around being on a trailer. Just really between a rock and hard place, $300 for that stick burner is a insane deal! Help me out with this bbq brothers!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 10, 2020)

Keep it ..a man cannot have too many smokers!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sprky (Apr 10, 2020)

I got NO clue what its worth, but know its more then $300 that ya payed. Ya can put a BUNCH of meat in it thats for sure


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm thinking the 9X24 will have some problems with air flow and evenness of temperatures across the food grate....  
I'm also thinking it would work VERY well if cut down to say ~4 1 /2-5'......
Looking at the smoker and where it sits, is the bottom rusted at all...  is it sitting where it has good air circulation ????


----------



## jbone3652 (Apr 10, 2020)

the cook chamber is 84" with the fire box being 24". just surface rust, other then that flawless!


----------



## jbone3652 (Apr 10, 2020)

brand new this smoker sells for $4400


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 10, 2020)

How is the fit of the door nearest the firebox?  In the picture it looks like it doesnt seal well in the lower right hand corner.

Pay attention to what Dave O has to say, he knows.


----------



## jbone3652 (Apr 10, 2020)

its sealed pretty well, im going today to look at it. The contractor will be there with me, he is the one running the skid loader to get it out of the rock formation. I may have a new firebox made for it.  Smokerbuilder on instagram is building the trailer and the firebox.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2020)

So, it's only a 7' smoker...


----------



## jbone3652 (Apr 10, 2020)

daveomak said:


> So, it's only a 7' smoker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got the official measurements. cook chamber is 79x24, the fire box is 30x24x16.5.


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 12, 2020)

Provided you have a place to put it, $300.00 is a bargain.....even  if it has some hidden “issues”.  The bones are there, and there isn’t much that can’t be fixed with some welding and grinding.  Unless it will be robbing food from your kid’s mouths, I say buy it!


----------

